
China's biggest ridehailing company will bar female passengers after 8 p.m - tdurden
https://www.businessinsider.com/hitch-relaunches-bars-female-passengers-after-8-pm-2019-11
======
simosx
The source of the problem is that these ride-hailing companies want to expand
so fast, that they do not perform any substantial screening for their drivers.

Another ride-hailing company, Hitch, was suspended for this reason.

Likely they do this for liability reasons, not safety reasons. Because if a
female customer is not able to get a taxi ride after 8pm, they have fewer
options for transportation.

------
Bostonian
"after 2 women were murdered"

is the rest of the title (truncated due to space limitations). No company
wants to limit its sales to 1/2 the population, but if it thinks it is
necessary to do so for safety reasons, I don't think the government should
interfere.

~~~
BoiledCabbage
WTF type of logic is this? You can stop your employees from killing people, so
the decision is ban the types of people your employees like to kill?

It's insane how much of an echo chamber HN has become in justifying any action
that ignores any grounded reality as long as it means more revenue.

And the obligatory "government shouldn't intervene" aside.

~~~
rasz
Screening is expensive and puts pressure on work force availability resulting
in higher wages, nobody has time for that in China.

